# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  [TC2] - Cập nhật tính năng mới mừng sinh nhật Thế Chiến 2

## arthome2015

Nhân ngày đánh dấu webgame chiến thuật Thế Chiến 2 có mặt tại thị trường Việt Nam. 05/09/2012, BĐH game sẽ tổ chức một tiệc sinh nhật cho game tròn một năm tuổi với những sự kiện thật hoành tráng như sau:

- Mở ra tính năng mới Thử luyện. Đây là một trong những tính năng rất hấp dẫn trong đợt cập nhật này. Tham gia "Thử luyện", quý Tư Lệnh sẽ nhận được một lượng EXP cực lớn để có thể thăng cấp cho tướng nhanh hơn. Ngoài ra, tham gia "Thử luyện: sẽ giúp quý Tư Lệnh thu thập được những item cực kỳ giá trị như: bản vẽ hoàn chỉnh, trang bị đặc biệt, đá cải tiến cao, ...

"Thử luyện" sẽ có 4 mức độ từ dễ đến khó: Sơ - Trung - Cao - Cực. Binh lực của NPC sẽ mạnh dần theo từng mức độ, phần thưởng và EXP cũng sẽ nhiều hơn.


Thay đổi vật phẩm trong vòng xoay may mắn, nhằm đổi mới và tăng thêm tính hấp dẫn cho "Vòng quay may mắn":

Ra mắt thêm tướng siêu cấp với khả năng lãnh đạo hay hơn và những kỷ năng tốt hơn cho những trận chiến khốc liệt.

<div style="text-align: center">
​Đố vui có thưởng - Tính năng dùng để giải trí và bổ sung thêm kiến thức cho minh.

Tính năng này sẽ giúp quý Tư Lệnh giải trí sau những giờ chinh chiến cam go, khốc liệt trên chiến trường. Đồng thời, tính năng này sẽ giúp quý Tư Lệnh có thêm những kiến thức về lịch sử Thế chiến 2 và các lĩnh vực khác. 

Mọi thông tin chi tiết các bạn có thể tham khảo tại trang chủ http://thechien2.sohagame.vn/NewsDetail.aspx?id=336

Hoặc có thể đóng góp ý kiến tại diễn đàn http://thechien2.sohagame.vn/diendan/
Hoặc Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/TheChien2
​</div>

----------

